
Famous French Hacker Calls Internet a “Digital Shantytown” - anthonyz
https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/03/20/2126231/infamous-french-hacker-calls-internet-a-digital-shantytown#comments
======
marvel_boy
"The only things that belongs to you is your data but to be on that land you
have to give up your commercial rights to it."

So true.

